# Fashion shoot



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

All comments appreciated.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/byngmeister/sets/72157622854905354/


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

good setting, do think there's a bit too much going on in the background though so the subjects don't really punch out of the picture - using a longer lens further back might have helped loose some DOF, also poss using low aperture if lens choice is limited 

some clothes look a bit dark, any off camera flash used to help with illumination?

also watch out for chin down shots and you get dark shadows in eye sockets, use a reflector if you do want chin down shots to help

drew


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Were those taken in Farnham, Surrey....looks like a road I know


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> Were those taken in Farnham, Surrey....looks like a road I know


Yes they were, the shoot was for a little shop there.


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

buckas said:


> good setting, do think there's a bit too much going on in the background though so the subjects don't really punch out of the picture


Yep



buckas said:


> using a longer lens further back might have helped loose some DOF, also poss using low aperture if lens choice is limited


Yep



buckas said:


> some clothes look a bit dark, any off camera flash used to help with illumination?


No flash used.



buckas said:


> also watch out for chin down shots and you get dark shadows in eye sockets, use a reflector if you do want chin down shots to help


I had 2 reflectors but there was no light to reflect, the sun was blocked by some nearby buildings.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I quite like it TBH, but a few things might improve it further...

1. she doesnt look comfortable and her expression is a little weird
2. BG as already mentioned. Nice setting but detracts from the clothes IMHO
3. she needs more dynamic lighting, off camera right with reflectors bouncing some back from camera left

I actually prefer a couple of the other shots in your set, although the other model seems to like an aggressive look


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Never really done anything like this, but looking at your photo's the only thing i would of played with would be, the models(no pun intended) as has already been said they look uncomfortable, the stance & angle Etc, maybe try having them walking towards you down that cobblestone walkway, or try a stance with there feet apart more.

just my two penith.

James.


----------



## Dornrade (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey. I do like your images. Already been mentioned about the brunettes expression.
The thing I really don't like is the double yellow lines. Sorry. Maybe PS them out?
Otherwise they're cool )


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I like them, some of the expressions and stances look a bit awkward and the DOF could have been a bit shallower but the location is nice and the lighting looks decent enough. I want to do something like this myself at some point but there are no good locations around here.


----------



## Dornrade (Sep 26, 2009)

Lloyd71,True on the locations. There are _some_ nice ones but i'd not be happy taking my kit to them. It's work in itself location scouting round Birmingham


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Dornrade said:


> Lloyd71,True on the locations. There are _some_ nice ones but i'd not be happy taking my kit to them. It's work in itself location scouting round Birmingham


It's good for doing shots for grunge bands since there are so many industrial areas but that's about it :lol: I did a band shoot in Digbeth and I'm doing the same band again (new line up) on the industrial estate where I work but other than that I've no ideas!


----------

